# Thorny Devils



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 3, 2007)

So what's the go with these guys? I didn't see them on the licence list thingy, what's the reason for this? 
Or was I just not looking hard enough? If so, I thought there'd be more people keeping them...a lot more...I know a heap of people love their cute looks, including me. I'd love to have one...


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 3, 2007)

Not may people can supply 7000+ ants per week, per specimen, thus they aren't very common in captivity.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 3, 2007)

they are very hard to keep,as they only eat ants,and only about 5 different types of ant suffice apparently+theyeat around 1000 a day


----------



## bouncn (Sep 3, 2007)

ants seem to follow me everywhere.

MAYBE I should get one

They are awesome little guys.


----------



## noni (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i should get one for my kitchen, i have an infestation


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ahh k... damn... I really wanted one lol.

So we are allowed to keep them? I must have missed it somewhere on that licence list thing...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 3, 2007)

lots of people would want one cause there cute?
not the best reason for keeping such an awsome animal LOL


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah and they dont just eat any ants,they are particular


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 3, 2007)

I recently read in a scientific journal that there was a study done recently on thorny devils. Evidently they never get sick. Many years of study had been conducted with millions of research dollars invested. After many years, it was decided disection was necessary to solve the mystery. One unfortunate lizard was chosen and upon cutting him open, the scientists solved the age long mystery....

They found the lizard was full of ....


...

...
...
...
...

anty bodies (antibodies)......


----------



## thesilverbeast (Sep 3, 2007)

haha i laughed


----------



## bouncn (Sep 3, 2007)

instead of "Laughing Out Loud" is there something that represents the term "mildly amusing"


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha that's kinda funny


Does anyone here keep them at all???


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 3, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I recently read in a scientific journal that there was a study done recently on thorny devils. Evidently they never get sick. Many years of study had been conducted with millions of research dollars invested. After many years, it was decided disection was necessary to solve the mystery. One unfortunate lizard was chosen and upon cutting him open, the scientists solved the age long mystery....
> 
> They found the lizard was full of ....
> 
> ...





OMG that is so funny:lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 3, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Haha that's kinda funny
> 
> 
> Does anyone here keep them at all???



they keep them in the wildlife park at alice springs i heard cause they have blocks full of holes they put honey in the holes and put them out in the field,the ants go into the holes to get the honey,then bring them back full of ants for the the molluchs to eat


----------



## Timotei (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeh, regardless of how totally fricken awesome they are, it'd be quite irresponsible to get one unless you had a couple of anthills in your backyard.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, they take up a bit of your time. We have possession of one at the moment and I can't wait to move it on.
You got to love these amazing criiters though.


----------



## Timotei (Sep 4, 2007)

Dave - How'd you get one ? They're not on our WA lists...


----------



## Magpie (Sep 4, 2007)

Reason you don't see many:
They're rare, not many people have them and those that do have little breeding success
They don't like humidity, even more so than bobtails so you can't keep them on most of the east coast.
They only eat small ants.
They're expensive (Think GTP prices) so anyone that does have them will keep it quiet.


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2007)

i know a couple of keepers. Price is about $4000-$6000. Its actually many more then 5 species they will live on. Naturally they feed mainly on ants in the Iridiomyrmex genus but will take any small black ant that walks along trails.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 4, 2007)

For those of you in NSW, if you want to keep them you will need to advice DEC (formerly NPWS) in writing, and they will consider it. But you will need a Class 2 at the minimum, and may need to show proof that you're getting it from a legit source and not taking them from the wild.

Thorny Devils crop up in threads a few times each year - do a search on Thorny Devil and Moloch and see what turns up.



Hix


----------



## fuegan13 (Sep 4, 2007)

ive visited the reptile park in alice springs that keeps some.... they are such cool little things.....


----------



## OzRocks (Sep 4, 2007)

fuegan13 said:


> ive visited the reptile park in alice springs that keeps some.... they are such cool little things.....



yeah same here, and I saw them going at it.
I reckon there nocturnal displays is awsome!!! they have sand dune enclosures in side for bilby's and I think there were some Mala's aswell
great place


----------



## herptrader (Sep 4, 2007)

They have some (a couple) on display at the Australian Animal Zoo/Display thingy beside the Aquarium at Darling harbor in Sydney. I understand that they use similar husbandry techniques to the Alice Springs park.

I didn't think they were rare in the wild... just in captivity, and for good reason.


----------



## nickamon (Sep 4, 2007)

fuegan13 said:


> ive visited the reptile park in alice springs that keeps some.... they are such cool little things.....


 
Same. Rex did a reptile display for us last year, and he let me hold one of the baby devils. It was adorable!


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 4, 2007)

Where can I find the list???


----------



## Hickson (Sep 4, 2007)

herptrader said:


> I didn't think they were rare in the wild... just in captivity, and for good reason.



They're not rare in the wild. When I was in the Territory on holidays four years ago I saw at least half a dozen wild ones, and that was without even looking for them!



Hix


----------



## hornet (Sep 4, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Where can I find the list???



no list for qld, just guide lines


----------

